# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  عمرم همه رفت و آرزوی تو نرفت

## strang

سلام دوستان 
راستش من زیاد تاپیک تا الان نزدم
اما این بار ازتون میخوام هرکسی که اینو میخونه لطفا برام دعا کنه
امسال سال سومیه که درگیر این موضوعم (و حتی سال سوم کنکور)چیزی فراتر از اراده ی من و بقیس فقط خودش میتونه
من منتظرم 
امید دارم
درستش اینه


واسم دعااا کنید
همین

----------


## MehranWilson

عنوان تاپیک رو دیدم گفتم شاید عاشق شدی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Zahra77

> عنوان تاپیک رو دیدم گفتم شاید عاشق شدی


 :Yahoo (20): عه مهری توام

----------


## WickedSick

ایشالا امسال با یه برنامه خوب, قبول بشین. : )

----------


## strang

> عنوان تاپیک رو دیدم گفتم شاید عاشق شدی


نه دوست عزیز
به قول شافاک ما بیرون دایره ایم و در حسرتش :Yahoo (65):

----------


## strang

> ایشالا امسال با یه برنامه خوب, قبول بشین. : )


مرسیییی ازتون
همیشه لاکی باشید :Y (491):  :Y (599):

----------


## strang

> عمرم که رفت
> کاش آرزوشم بره :  (


بنظرم ارزو و رویا رو کسی دیگه بهت میده دست خودت نیست
ما منتظریم 
باز میشه این در 
صیح میشه این شب :Y (465):  :Y (465):

----------


## Aysu

> عمرم که رفت
> کاش آرزوشم بره :  (


واقعا.. :Yahoo (19):

----------


## -Sara-

درست میشه..
: )

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام دوستان 
> راستش من زیاد تاپیک تا الان نزدم
> اما این بار ازتون میخوام هرکسی که اینو میخونه لطفا برام دعا کنه
> امسال سال سومیه که درگیر این موضوعم (و حتی سال سوم کنکور)چیزی فراتر از اراده ی من و بقیس فقط خودش میتونه
> من منتظرم 
> امید دارم
> درستش اینه
> 
> 
> ...


کاش روزی برسد هر که به یارش برسد
دل سرما زده ما به بهارش برسد
پ.ن تعریف یار و بهار برای هر شخص متفاوته 
انشالله به خواسته دلت میرسی

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_درخواست دوستیتو که دیدم اولش فکر کردم چطوری منو میشناسی ؟! اصلا چرا ؟! اما بعدش فهمیدم توام مث منی سال سوم کنکور .....
امسال دیگه همه چی تموم میشه ❤
سخت گذشت به عبارتی وحشتناک بود اما تموم میشه  strang ❤
مهم تمام تجربه هایی بود که بزرگ ترمون کرد .....
اگ کمکی ازم برمیاد درخدمتم یادت نره ....❤_

----------


## strang

> درست میشه..
> : )


حتمنی☺☺
 سپاس فراوان :Y (484):  :Y (484):

----------


## strang

> کاش روزی برسد هر که به یارش برسد
> دل سرما زده ما به بهارش برسد
> پ.ن تعریف یار و بهار برای هر شخص متفاوته 
> انشالله به خواسته دلت میرسی


موافقم 
ایشالا مال شما زودتر :Yahoo (105):

----------


## strang

> _درخواست دوستیتو که دیدم اولش فکر کردم چطوری منو میشناسی ؟! اصلا چرا ؟! اما بعدش فهمیدم توام مث منی سال سوم کنکور .....
> امسال دیگه همه چی تموم میشه ❤
> سخت گذشت به عبارتی وحشتناک بود اما تموم میشه  strang ❤
> مهم تمام تجربه هایی بود که بزرگ ترمون کرد .....
> اگ کمکی ازم برمیاد درخدمتم یادت نره ....❤_


ممنون عزیز :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (9): 
ایشالا که تموم شه اصل نیست ولی مهمه
ما با اتیش خاکستر اونکه ک ادامه میدیم حالا کنکورم یه گوشش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## freak

*«باز می‌شه این در، صبح می‌شه این شب، صبر داشته باش...»*

----------


## tamanaviki

دنیای عجیبیع..فقط میتونم این ارزو واسه همه کنم ک هیچکی دلش جاییع که بهش تعلق نداره گیر نکنه

----------

